# Breeder Suggestions please!!



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello- I, too, am looking into purchasing a pup from Windy Acres Shepherds and am looking to possibly talk with someone whom has previously purchased a puppy from this breeder. I unfortunately ended up purchasing a dog from another breeder without doing a whole lot of homework and he ended up getting sick. My boy, Frankie, was only two when I had to put him down because of Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia. Nobody knows if it is genetically passed down or if it was triggered by immunizations, etc. So I cannot necessarily blame the breeder, but at the same time, I cannot count her out as the reason. I obviously was completely heartbroken to lose him at a young age and I, of course, want to prevent that in the future. If anyone could give me any advise on this breeder or recommend one to me, that would be great. I have found bad reviews on pretty much every breeder that I have looked into and I have had some trouble deciding on one. I am looking for a large, red and black male with a medium drive. I am looking for a guy who has an on/off switch as I intend on putting him through numerous obedience classes, though I want him to be laid back when it's time to unwind. We are looking to get a pup sometime mid/late summer and I am wanting to spend no more than $1,800. Help please!! haha.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you take the hours to go thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

And it should help if you put your GENERAL location up in the User CP so it shows up to the left of each of your posts.


----------



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, I will definitely go through that, thanks for the tips! Honestly just from putzing around on here for an hour or so and then going back to the Windy Acres site, sadly, I am completely turned off to the idea of purchasing a puppy from her- especially after rereading her contract and picking up on little things which I did not notice before. 

So onto more research! If anyone could suggest a breeder to me, in or in states surrounding Illinois, I would greatly appreciate it. 

I am looking for a West German line, preferably a red and black male. I would one who has an on/off switch as I intend of putting him through obedience and schutzhund, though would like a laid back dog during downtime. If anyone can help, I would appreciate it! 

Katie


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this Windy Acres in Dickson, TN? If so, please PM me, my son purchased a dog from them and I'm sure would be happy to talk to you.


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

Nebraska is a little far (we live in Iowa so it wasn't as far) but we purchased a pup from Vom Engel Shepherds in Milford Nebraska. It about an hour West of Omaha. They have dogs that fit your description well, thats about what we were looking for, and thankfully what we got! It was also one of the most reasonably priced breeders we found. PM me if you would like more information  Including pictures of our now 5 month old. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

You have multiple breeders that breed hip certified, working titled showlines in your area, KY, TN and GA.

Huerta-Hof up north, Schneiden Fels and Drache Feld in KY and von Lotta in GA.

Those are the ones that I can think of very quickly off the top of my head. Dogs that I have seen from their breeding programs are solid.

Which Windy Acres?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Look at Crooked Creek Ranch -
https://www.facebook.com/3566517785...56651778523/10152305525988524/?type=1&theater

That litter has working home only males available - black and reds. They have dogs working in SAR, SchH, in training to be blind guides, OB champions...


----------



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

LoriH, I think your son purchased his puppy from Windy Acres Kennels, I was going to purchase my pup from windy Acres Shepherds out of Ohio.

Everyone else, thank you for the recommendations as I will check everyone out. I appreciate it!


----------

